# What do you use for colds and flu while pregnant?



## Garnet

Please give some ideas to combat cold and flu symtoms while pregnant?:shrug::shrug:


----------



## 3Beans

Depends what the symptoms are. I usually use Tylenol, Vicks vapour rub, halls, hot water with honey & lemon.


----------



## babylou

I've been using vicks vapour rub, a dot of olbas oil on a tissue nearby, orange/lemon and honey. Also toffee for sore throat, but not too much.

If really bad I've taken a paracetamol, but tbh it's the breathing when sleeping that drives me mad!! I hate blocked noses. Grrr...

:flower:


----------



## Rashaa

Hey Garnet, sorry to hear you are under the weather. All of the things the ladies have mentioned are good. I do baths with menthol or eucalyptus bath salts. Hot lemon honey tea or ginger tea....hope you get better soon!


----------



## Garnet

I'm okay but want to be prepared and I was sick with my son. I went to Whole foods and got a couple of things that are safe during pregnancy. Boiron cold calm homeopathic medicines and oscillococcinum for flu made by same company.


----------

